# Five Ten Sizing



## Dr. Dolittle (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been wearing a pair of Five Ten Freeriders for five years now so they're getting pretty ratty and worn out. I'm lucky if I get to ride twice a week so that's why they've lasted so long.

Current shoes are a size 10 1/2 and they fit me perfect right from the first time. Recently I've tried on a size 11 at two different stores and they've been way too snug in the mid foot area - pinching and actually bordering on being painful.

Has anyone else run into this problem? Has Five Ten changed their shoe design enough to affect the sizing? I read on another thread that Five Ten was acquired by Adidas - did this have something to do with what I'm experiencing?


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

They became narrower if I’m not mistaken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Very true. My old impact pair are comfy but the delaminating soles had me searching for a new set. Bought one set of 10’s and they were tight. Bought another pair of 11’s and they fit better. Pretty much the same width and length as my old ones


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

The Freeriders fit way different than other models. They're very wide and almost a slip on fit. The Freerider Pro is much narrower and snug. Not sure about other models.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have wide feet size 13, and impact pro (or impact XVi) is the only model i can use from five ten. Freerider was way too tight to the point where it hurts.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just FYI,

I noticed more sizes available on addidas outdoor for an all black impact pro, just no 12 or 13!! Of course , bummer for me but maybe good for you guys...


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow - they run out those sizes quick i guess. They just sent me a brand new Impact pro size 13 as part of a warranty replacement last month - and now no more size 13.


----------

